# Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement!!



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi ladies:
I am posting some pics of beautiful natural heads of hair to encourage me as I transition to natural. I will be posting pics of some of our members (with their permission only) as this thread grows and they say it's okay *(some of them said okay, but their fotki pics were protected, so I'll post links to the fotki! *

*Zzirvingj (One of our own) *






















*Miss Renee Davis (check out her site: http://www.reneedavis.com/)*





*Ms Jadu*

















*WhipEffectz1 *








http://public.fotki.com/WhipEffect/january-2007-6-mont/1000968.html
http://public.fotki.com/WhipEffect/january-2007-6-mont/1000966.html

*Bmoreflyygirl*

















*MissScarlett*





















*missnappylady*





















*LynnieB*


















*Caligirl*
















*Bet you didn't know natural hair could do this!*





*MissJ *






























*Queeny20*









*FlowerHair  *













*Naturallady *




Protected pics on fotki, but check it out!
http://public.fotki.com/Caisha/

*Rabs77 *









*Blackbuttafly*













*STLCoverGirl *













*Example of CNapp*





*Mscocoface*





*GoingNatural*









*thefineprint*









*Gelila Bekele-Supermodel*
















http://a661.ac- images.myspacecdn.com/images01/28/l_532cf3a023c3a1896657e6533c9a63b4.jpg


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Still Updating (if you don't see your pic yet, don't worry)!

*So1913*









*Danimami*





*Michiko*









*BlackRican*









*EMJazzy*


















*Minny*














*NewYorkgyrl*





*Cheleigh*






















*Pokahontas*









*CurlyJ*













*Starr1*













*Silvergirl*













*MissPriss*

















*Neenzmj*

















*The beautiful Ms. Lauryn Hill*




















*we already know who's hotter*





*Erykah Badu*

















*Mestiza*





*Someone from Mixedchicks.net*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Still Updating






















*Tetbelle*





*MissFadu*





*Bluebearfanatic*













*Pics of beautiful locks*





























*Natstar*









*Another CNapp*





*Velvet (protected album)*
http://public.fotki.com/velvethalo/experiment/

*Hopeful (Protected Album)*
http://public.fotki.com/2Pretty4Words/hair_albums/

*GradyGirl*
http://public.fotki.com/gradygirl/2007-hair-care-albums/

*Nakialovesshoes (Link to fotki only--pics are protected)*
http://public.fotki.com/lovinglance/1st-year-totally-natural/the-big-chop/picture007.html

*Miss_Congeniality (link to fotki only--pics are protected)*
http://public.fotki.com/missCONGENIALity/june-july/two-years-in-the-making/

*Poohbear (pics are protected)*
http://public.fotki.com/poohbear0215


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Good thread! (and the pics of our very own members are the exact ones I had in mind! Since you are still updating, I won't bother to list the rest)

Thanks! I need the encouragement; have to make this thread a sticky!!

BB


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Cocoberry, if this is supposed to be an encouragement thread I think you should show more variety when it comes to texture and length.


----------



## Incredible1ne (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Cocoberry, if this is supposed to be an encouragement thread I think you should show more variety when it comes to texture and length.



I agree.  The pictures posted are great though, beautiful hair ladies


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Cocoberry, if this is supposed to be an encouragement thread I think you should show more variety when it comes to texture and length.


 
She mentioned in an earlier post that she is still updating so I am sure there are more pics to come that will be inclusive of all textures and lengths.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread--especially for us transitioners!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



blackbarbie said:


> She mentioned in an earlier post that she is still updating so I am sure there are more pics to come that will be inclusive of all textures and lengths.



Yeah, I saw that. But most of the people she's posted so far have long hair and have similar textures (curls). I didn't know if she was going to continue down that road or not. We wouldn't want 4bs or people with mixtures to feel left out.


----------



## imstush (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> Hi ladies:
> *Gelila Bekele-Model*


 
Gelila...I think I may have found my hair twin.  Keep the pics coming!

ETA: Realized STL's hair although fab, her curls are looser than mine.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am over here drooling!


----------



## remnant (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But most of the people she's posted so far have long hair and have similar textures (curls). I didn't know if she was going to continue down that road or not. We wouldn't want 4bs or people with mixtures to feel left out.


 

IMHO, Naturallady, Misscocoface, Queeny20, MissJ are 4b


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Cocoberry, if this is supposed to be an encouragement thread I think you should show more variety when it comes to texture and length.



Hi, sorry it took me so long. I had a morning meeting I definitely plan to do this. Also, anyone that wants to post their own pics, please feel free!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



blackbarbie said:


> She mentioned in an earlier post that she is still updating so I am sure there are more pics to come that will be inclusive of all textures and lengths.



You were absolutely right! I was waiting to hear back from people I PM'd, and I'm still waiting for a few, but I decided to start the thread. I'm literally posting pics in order of who got back to me (so I don't forget anyone) I made sure to pic plenty of 2, 3, and type 4 hair people. And also, some people who said I could post their pics have protected fotkis, so when I went to copy the pics, I couldn't (hence why some people have links to their fotkis and no pics)!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

What a nice thread.  There are so many beautiful, natural heads on LHCF.  It was an encouragement to me when I first came here and that's what started me in transisitioning and then doing the BC in August of 2006.

Pokahontas, Cichele, were the first ones that I saw for 3b/3c hair that encouraged me in my transisition.  There are so many that are 4a/4b whose hair makes me drool.

I encourage all transistioners to continue pressing on....it's well worth it in the end!

Blessings!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But most of the people she's posted so far have long hair and have similar textures (curls). I didn't know if she was going to continue down that road or not. *We wouldn't want 4bs or people with mixtures to feel left out*.



No, definitely not! I have mixture of 3c/4a/4b hair, so I definitely want to show all types of hair. As I said before, some people have not gotten back to me, and others have protected fotkis so I've tried to either post links to their fotkis or wait until they send me pics! This was a thread of encouragement, definitely not one of discouragement or exclusion!


----------



## wonderstar (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread not only for transitioners but also for some of us naturals who get the urge to.......


----------



## Milkyway (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread, thanks cocoberry!


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thank you Cocoberry! 

This is a great thread...I'd love to see more beautiful pictures of naturals! Short and long and all textures


----------



## Cheleigh (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Nice photos--good job with the encouragement thread (I don't know if I should thank the OP here, or create a new thread and keep this just for the photos).


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



FlowerHair said:


> Thank you Cocoberry!
> 
> This is a great thread...I'd love to see more beautiful pictures of naturals! Short and long and all textures



I'm still updating I wanted to post pics of our members (of course, only w/their permission) and then also pics of famous natural heads! I always love a nice mixture of hair textures and lengths! Thanks for allowing me to post your pics


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for including me Cocoberry and for all the wonderful pics.  Looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



wonderstar88 said:


> Great thread not only for transitioners but also for some of us naturals who get the urge to.......



 No, I transitioned before and ultimately went back to relaxers, so I totally know what you mean!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Cheleigh said:


> Nice photos--good job with the encouragement thread (I don't know if I should thank the OP here, or create a new thread and keep this just for the photos).



I agree. I'm updating. It takes time, so everyone feel free to add pics, and then I'll post them in the original 2-3 posts that I wrote this morning! I'm also still waiting to hear back. And if I didn't PM you, don't worry, I want as many pics posted as possible (I don't know everyone on here)


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



soun said:


> IMHO, Naturallady, Misscocoface, Queeny20, MissJ are 4b



Yes ma'am I am def a 4b.  Thanks for including me cocoberry10. Q


----------



## darkempress (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*GREAT THREAD COCOBERRY*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



queeny20 said:


> Yes ma'am I am def a 4b.  Thanks for including me cocoberry10. Q



No problem. Thanks for allowing me to post pics More pics are coming! I am still updating! And please don't feel excluded. There was no way I could PM every member. If you have beautiful, natural hair, please post your pics and I'll put them in the original posts!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

THANK YOU so much....u just dont know how much i look around for more motivation to continue transitioning even though i havent had any 2nd thoughts about not continuing on ...


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



soun said:


> IMHO, Naturallady, Misscocoface, Queeny20, MissJ are 4b



The only one I'd consider a true 4b would be Misscocoface.  But of course all of these types are debatable. I only ask because I've seen plenty of threads about naturals and then people are like well their hair doesn't look like mines. They have a looser texture. Or they have soft hair so it's easier to maintain, etc. And other things along those lines. We don't see as many 4bs with super long hair as we do people in the type 3 or even 4a range. I hadn't seen any until somebody posted that long list with all the fotki links in it from here and NP a while back. All the long haired naturals I had seen had looser textures which made me feel a little discouraged when I felt like my hair wasn't growing or I was never gonna get there. But I'm glad cocoberry said she's deliberately making an effort representing everybody equally.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> The only one I'd consider a true 4b would be Misscocoface.  But I'm glad cocoberry said she's representing everybody equally.



Really cuz I am def not a 4a.  That pic is a braid out.  Check out my fotki and you will see I am def a 4b.  But I guess it just depends.  Oh well.  Q


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



queeny20 said:


> Really cuz I am def not a 4a.  That pic is a braid out.  Check out my fotki and you will see I am def a 4b.  But I guess it just depends.  Oh well.  Q



It was? See I thought that was your natural texture. I didn't know it was a braidout. That makes a difference then.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> It was? See I thought that was your natural texture. I didn't know it was a braidout. That makes a difference then.



Yeah girl I wish that was my texture.  A lot of people think that is my texture but it is just my braidout mind trick   Q

ETA: Your hair is actually a looser texture than mine.  Q


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



queeny20 said:


> Yeah girl I wish that was my texture.  A lot of people think that is my texture but it is just my braidout mind trick   Q
> 
> ETA: Your hair is actually a looser texture than mine.  Q



Hmm... I might have to try that. But my hair doesn't really like braidouts. It never comes out right.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Hmm... I might have to try that. But my hair doesn't really like braidouts. It never comes out right.



Just posted your pics. Thanks dear!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But most of the people she's posted so far have long hair and have similar textures (curls). I didn't know if she was going to continue down that road or not. We wouldn't want 4bs or people with mixtures to feel left out.



She's adding more and believe me she has some 4B's coming.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



queeny20 said:


> Really cuz I am def not a 4a.  That pic is a braid out.  Check out my fotki and you will see I am def a 4b.  But I guess it just depends.  Oh well.  Q



Awww, queeny you are most assuredly a 4B we look like twins.  If you look at my twist outs it looks like I have a wave pattern to my hair.  NOT! 

This type of hair is what I call CNapp.  When dried with no product it does not hold coils or curls, it has no pattern and it looks like black cotton.

That is 4B hair.  Stay encouraged bmoreflyygirl.  If you want to look at textures like ours you can visit these two ladies who I view ALL the time.

kemi21 and okorolina40 they both have fotkis with lots of information, tutorials, hair regimens, etc.  I am constantly in their sites and their hair is identical to mine.

I understand your frustration, you want to see more women who have hair texture like ours with length.  There are some out there.  I recommend that you get in touch with those who you have found already and keep going back to view their sites for encouragement. 

We are getting there.  There is a hairsite that is specifically for our hair texture which we call CNapp.  It is fairly new and up and coming.  The site is called www.cnappymenow.com.  The goal is to deal with Cnapp hair in its natural state to obtain health and length.

Cocoberry great job, I am definitely going to use this for inspiration.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Yooooooo!!

This is one of the BEST threads I have ever seen!!!

BTW my albums have always been unlocked!


----------



## medina78 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Well if you guys are 4b's.. is there anything coarser than a 4b? because im surely not 4b then, i have the kinkiest nappiest driest african grade 4 something hair even when i had a relaxer my hair was still nappy...dont let the pic fool you my hair is blow dried





http://public.fotki.com/medina78/


----------



## caligirl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

That was so inspiring!  Thanks for posting, coco.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



medina78 said:


> Well if you guys are 4b's.. is there anything coarser than a 4b? because im surely not 4b then, i have the kinkiest nappiest driest african grade 4 something hair even when i had a relaxer my hair was still nappy...dont let the pic fool you my hair is blow dried
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You my dear are a CNapp, see the definition up above.  Many of us 4Bs were having a difficult time with the title of 4B because it just did not describe our hair and the specific issues we have.


----------



## cici22 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread Cocoberry!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Well Misscocoface, what's a cnapp? I've seen it mentioned on NP and tried to read about it but I just don't get it. I think my biggest issue with my hair is that it's fine. Even though it looks thick because of shrinkage and density, it's not. It has filled in some since I bced (I notice new little hairs all the time) so it's more dense now than what it was but it's still thin.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a *GREAT *thread!!

I can contribute a pic of when I did the BC...


----------



## Cheleigh (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Well Misscocoface, what's a cnapp? I've seen it mentioned on NP and tried to read about it but I just don't get it. I think my biggest issue with my hair is that it's fine. Even though it looks thick because of shrinkage and density, it's not. It has filled in some since I bced (I notice new little hairs all the time) so it's more dense now than what it was but it's still thin.



BMore, a CNapp is a person whose hair doesn't form in any clumps at all--no spirals, no curls, no coils. The individual strands might be curly, but the hair itself looks like a cottony mass, fluffy clouds, or a tight afro when dry. Without a braidout/twistout, the CNapp hair doesn't have curl "definition" in the traditional sense. 

I have a bit of CNapp hair, but generally my hair attempts to band together into coils, spirals, or s-waves. BMore, you and I have similar hair, I think, although you might have less 4b-esque hair than I do.


----------



## imstush (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



wonderstar88 said:


> Great thread not only for transitioners but also for *some of us naturals who get the urge to.......*


 



I agree!  I changed my siggy once I saw all the pics!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Cheleigh said:


> BMore, a CNapp is a person whose hair doesn't form in any clumps at all--no spirals, no curls, no coils. The individual strands might be curly, but the hair itself looks like a cottony mass, fluffy clouds, or a tight afro when dry. Without a braidout/twistout, the CNapp hair doesn't have curl "definition" in the traditional sense.
> 
> I have a bit of CNapp hair, but generally my hair attempts to band together into coils, spirals, or s-waves. *BMore, you and I have similar hair, I think, although you might have less 4b-esque hair than I do.*



Thanks for the explanation. I would agree with you Cheleigh. Most of my hair does clump. Some clumps are bigger than others. When I got my hair highlighted he used the way my hair naturally clumps as a guideline. When my hair is in its natural state it looks like individual clumps/curls are highlighted. And then it looks like regular highlights when straightened.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

No problem. I'm going to try to add more pics (when I hear back from more people). Also, PM me any photos if you want me to add them. I'd like to show the beautiful variety of hair that we have on this board!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am transitioning w/o the BC (10 months strong) for the first time since childhood. I love looking at the pics, and having all these examples of naturals together is even more encouraging. Thanks Cocoberry10!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Well Misscocoface,* what's a cnapp?* I've seen it mentioned on NP and tried to read about it but I just don't get it.



*Examples of CNapp*


----------



## ladylibra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

_am i vain for wanting to post my own Fotki link?_ 

http://public.fotki.com/ladylibra1982/


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ladylibra said:


> _am i vain for wanting to post my own Fotki link?_
> 
> public.fotki.com/ladylibra1982/


 
I asked myself that same question.  But then I figured what the hell...if it can help a transitioner along the way who cares what other people will think.


----------



## ladylibra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



NewYorkgyrl said:


> I asked myself that same question.  But then I figured what the hell...if it can help a transitioner along the way who cares what other people will think.



LOL okay, i don't feel so bad now! 

awesome collection OP...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ladylibra said:


> LOL okay, i don't feel so bad now!
> 
> awesome collection OP...



No, post your pics and I'll link them to the original post!


----------



## SEMO (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This was so nice of you to do cocoberry.  Seeing the natural heads on this board when I joined (like so1913, pokahantas, poohbear, etc.) definitely helped motivate me to transition successfully the second time around.


----------



## LayneJ (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I didn't realize there were so many naturals on this board. I really loved seeing all the different lengths and textures and styles in this post. 

Great thread Cocoberry!


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for even thinking of me, cocoberry10! :wink2:

I am loving this thread, soooooo much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The variety of beautiful hair on this site is such a wonderful thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm transitioning to natural. In January, I'll have two years of natural hair on my head. Currently, the natural portion of my hair is shoulder length (unstretched). I'm cutting along the way.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am really enjoying this post.  I'm realizing I'm definitely a C-Napp as well from the pictures posted.


----------



## tetbelle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread!  

You can check out my big chop in my Fotki and here is a pic that I really like.  She is definately my hair twin this is how my hair was when I was natural before.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Very nice thread cocoberry.  I always enjoy the natural threads, and am amazed at the styling skill that the ladies have.  Me, I just braid in one braid or put it in a bun.


----------



## favorc (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE IT.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Awww, queeny you are most assuredly a 4B we look like twins. If you look at my twist outs it looks like I have a wave pattern to my hair. NOT!
> 
> *This type of hair is what I call CNapp.* When dried with no product it does not hold coils or curls, it has no pattern and it looks like black cotton.
> 
> ...


 
I learn something NEW everyday from my LHCF sistas!


----------



## missnappylady (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread! Thanks for adding me Coco!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Look at all the beautiful heads of hair in this thread



 ETA:Still amazed by this thread...I may peek in every now and then ...


----------



## ashiah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

As far as those wanting more long-haired 4B naturals represented, this fotki (http://public.fotki.com/Sera252/) is one of my favorites and would be nice if added in an update.


----------



## rabs77 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for including me cocoberry10! I am always up for encouraging people to go natural


----------



## plzgrow (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Model chick i swear that was ur natural hair, it is was beautiful, what texturizer did u use to enchance the curls in your hair.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Well Misscocoface, what's a cnapp? I've seen it mentioned on NP and tried to read about it but I just don't get it. I think my biggest issue with my hair is that it's fine. Even though it looks thick because of shrinkage and density, it's not. It has filled in some since I bced (I notice new little hairs all the time) so it's more dense now than what it was but it's still thin.




To give you more information check out the site I mention.  You may or may not fall in the category but the information is good if for nothing else understanding what you may not be.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ashiah said:


> As far as those wanting more long-haired 4B naturals represented, this fotki (http://public.fotki.com/Sera252/) is one of my favorites and would be nice if added in an update.



I just LOVE her hair!!!!!  I can't wait until mine grows up to be like that!


----------



## bluebearfanatic (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I hope these links work. I can't figure out how to link my album.

here are a few of mine:


http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7cf27b3127ccebf35dffb345e00000026100BctmLFo3asU

http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7cf27b3127ccebf35dfe0b57500000026100BctmLFo3asU

http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7cf27b3127ccebf35dfcd346800000026100BctmLFo3asU


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a 5 starra thread for sure.  Thanks for creating this!!


----------



## CaliJen (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thank you! This thread should be a sticky...very inspiring


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Oh man...I really needed this....(subscribing as we speak)


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



SEMO said:


> This was so nice of you to do cocoberry. Seeing the natural heads on this board when I joined (like so1913, pokahantas, poohbear, etc.) definitely helped motivate me to transition successfully the second time around.


thanks for the shout out! glad I could be a motivation to you.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Ooh, wee - fabulous hair and WONDERFUL thread!! I might have to take some recent pictures of my hair just to share!


----------



## SEMO (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Poohbear said:


> thanks for the shout out! glad I could be a motivation to you.


 
You're welcome .  There were a lot of people on here with beautiful natural hair when I joined that shared their tips and journey and made natural hair seem possible to manage.  I'm sorry I can't remember everybody's name b/c I'd have a lot of people to shout out .


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a very nice thread!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm so depressed  w/ my natural hair right now, so I find this thread encouraging. I'm hoping to reach those lengths some day.:notworthy


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for the shout out dear!


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I've got to represent my fellow locked sisters!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thefineprint said:


> I've got to represent my fellow locked sisters!


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

oops! and one more for my loose nappies:


----------



## Nola Darling (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here is a link to one of my fav natural pics of me.

http://gcsu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31593763&l=7b220&id=39800837


----------



## tetbelle (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Love it! Can't wait to get some length so I can rock a style like that.



missfadu said:


> Here is a link to one of my fav natural pics of me.
> 
> http://gcsu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31593763&l=7b220&id=39800837


----------



## ms jadu (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm so lovin this thread.


----------



## Afrolinda (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is such a great thread.


----------



## tetbelle (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ms jadu said:


> I'm so lovin this thread.



Where have you been hiding?  I love your hair it is absolutely gorgeous wow!


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> *Examples of CNapp*


 
Hmmm...my hair looked like this when I first BC'd. After about 4 months it changed to what most would describe as 4a. The only thing that changed was the amount of moisture I gave my hair. *BEFORE ANYONE SAYS THIS POST NEEDS PICTURES...CHECK OUT MY FOTKI. *Awe...can I say I used to be a CNAPP?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



thefineprint said:


> oops! and one more for my loose nappies:


Your texture is sick!!!  I luv it


----------



## miss Congeniality (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am so loving this thread. Keep it coming.


----------



## darkempress (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



thefineprint said:


> I've got to represent my fellow locked sisters!


WOW!!!
THEY ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL LOCS
I PLAN TO GET THERE ONE DAY WITH MY BABIES!!!


----------



## hopeful (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Cocoberry 10, this is a Beautiful thread!  Thanks for including my fotki too.  I'm looking forward to seeing your natural hair when you become fully natural .


----------



## natstar (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



darkempress said:


> WOW!!!
> THEY ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL LOCS
> I PLAN TO GET THERE ONE DAY WITH MY BABIES!!!



OMG- I am LOVIN the last pic of the sisterlocs. Must not loc...must not loc


----------



## ladylibra (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> *Examples of CNapp*



i can see a lot of clumping and coils in the first 2 images... looks 4b to me.  is that a twistout or something?  maybe i don't understand Cnapp as well as i thought i did...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm adding more, I promise. I've been very busy at work!


----------



## Lioness (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*ALL of these pics of natural unruly hair are just BEAUTIFUL Man!!!!!!!!!!

Ya see that's why I'm transitioning bak to the Napz!!!! *


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Coco, this thread is very encouraging. Thanks I needed it and thanks for including me.


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

bump bump!


----------



## Energee (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm not a natural but all of the hair in this thread is gorgeous! Makes me want to transition again. I've been natural before and plan to go natural again in the future.


----------



## natstar (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here are a couple braid-out pics. I have my hair half up & half down.

[IMG]http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/6332/pimg0344wv7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/3391/pimg0345ex1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for this thread, cocoberry!!!! It's such an encouragement!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






her hair is amazing 
my inspiration!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread.  Very inspiring and beautiful pics.

Thanks cocoberry.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



thefineprint said:


> oops! and one more for my loose nappies:



Gosh, this is killer!  Love your style.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



stilettos said:


> her hair is amazing
> my inspiration!



Who is this? Her hair is


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



missnappylady said:


> Great thread! Thanks for adding me Coco!



No problem!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



rabs77 said:


> Thanks for including me cocoberry10! I am always up for encouraging people to go natural



No problem You are one of my great hair inspirations!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



MissMadaam said:


> Look at all the beautiful heads of hair in this thread
> 
> Ok running out of this thread before I get the urge to go natural again
> 
> ...



This thread is not to make relaxed people feel bad. You have beautiful hair If I thought my relaxed hair ever could have looked like that, I wouldn't have decided to go natural


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> Who is this. Her hair is



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=32650714


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



WhipEffectz1 said:


> Thanks for the shout out dear!



No problem


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



DDtexlaxd said:


> I'm so depressed  w/ my natural hair right now, so I find this thread encouraging. I'm hoping to reach those lengths some day.:notworthy



I totally understand how you feel, and that's exactly why I created this thread. I needed to see it for myself and know it's possible, and I'm glad to know others feel this way too!


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for including me.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cmw45 said:


> Hmmm...my hair looked like this when I first BC'd. After about 4 months it changed to what most would describe as 4a. The only thing that changed was the amount of moisture I gave my hair. *BEFORE ANYONE SAYS THIS POST NEEDS PICTURES...CHECK OUT MY FOTKI. *Awe...can I say I used to be a CNAPP?



Many people say that their hair changed textures, and that the curls loosen with length. A good friend of mine looks like she has 4a hair growing in, but I would describe her lower hair as 3a (not even realy 3b, but maybe just barely 3b). Her hair is close to her elbow (would that be about waistlength?). Anyway, if you looked at it, the beginning would look really tight, but as the length grows, it gets looser and looser. I don't think there's really a way to tell what your texture is going to be until it completely grows out. Some people will grow their hair the same texture, no matter how long it gets.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



hopeful said:


> Cocoberry 10, this is a Beautiful thread!  Thanks for including my fotki too.  I'm looking forward to seeing your natural hair when you become fully natural .



No problem. I hope to have a glorious crown like so many of you ladies


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



gradygirl said:


> Coco, this thread is very encouraging. Thanks I needed it and thanks for including me.



No problem


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

7 months ago - back in my loose nappy days before i locked up:






now:


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



natstar said:


> Here are a couple braid-out pics. I have my hair half up & half down.



i have that shower curtain!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> This thread is not to make relaxed people feel bad. You have beautiful hair If I thought my relaxed hair ever could have looked like that, I wouldn't have decided to go natural


 
Aww thank U  I dont feel bad at all!!! beautiful hair is beautiful hair.
Im sure other relaxed ladies feel the same... 
So keep those pics comming


----------



## luv04 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great Thread!!Beautiful heads of natural hair!! Happy hair growing everyone!!


----------



## angellazette (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



thefineprint said:


> 7 months ago - back in my loose nappy days before i locked up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






 Gerren Taylor


----------



## cherryhair123 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks Cocoberry! I love this thread.  I'm not trying to offend you or anyone else but whenever someone says if I had hair like you I wouldn't think of going natural to someone who is relaxed, it kind of sounds like natural hair is a second alternative to those who can't have nice relaxed hair.  I don't feel that way at all.  I had thick, long relaxed hair and I am still tranisitioning to natural because I feel it's healthier, I love my texture so far, and I want the option of being able to where my hair curly or straignt.
I think my mind is starting to transition to natural, interesting...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cherryhair123 said:


> Thanks Cocoberry! I love this thread.  I'm not trying to offend you or anyone else but whenever someone says if I had hair like you I wouldn't think of going natural to someone who is relaxed, it kind of sounds like natural hair is a second alternative to those who can't have nice relaxed hair.  I don't feel that way at all.  I had thick, long relaxed hair and I am still tranisitioning to natural because I feel it's healthier, I love my texture so far, and I want the option of being able to where my hair curly or straignt.
> I think my mind is starting to transition to natural, interesting...



Oh no, I definitely didn't mean it like that. My relaxed hair was a mess, and not b/c I don't think that people can't have nice relaxed hair, but my hair told me that it was time to be natural. I think my hair likes being natural. It doesn't like chemicals, and I can't wait until I am chemical free!


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> Many people say that their hair changed textures, and that the curls loosen with length. A good friend of mine looks like she has 4a hair growing in, but I would describe her lower hair as 3a (not even realy 3b, but maybe just barely 3b). Her hair is close to her elbow (would that be about waistlength?). Anyway, if you looked at it, the beginning would look really tight, but as the length grows, it gets looser and looser. I don't think there's really a way to tell what your texture is going to be until it completely grows out. Some people will grow their hair the same texture, no matter how long it gets.


 
Well...it wasn't with length...because I then texturized that hair...and BC'd four months later. I "went natural" on accident" the first time. So there was not length...about a half an inch and the texture was definitely different. Maybe scab hair?


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well....  let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray.  Not there yet, but maybe one day.


Here is one that is incredible.







here is her site: www.reneedavis.com


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

she looks really regal with her gray hair


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Wildchild453 said:


> she looks really regal with her gray hair



Like a true queen doesn't she?!  Her story is incredible also.

Here is a video of natural hair inspiration. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySGE9l_DwIE


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well....  let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray.  Not there yet, but maybe one day.
> 
> 
> Here is one that is incredible.
> ...



wow! she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## KatKronicles (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I havent found my hair twin yet


----------



## Afrolinda (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well.... let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray. Not there yet, but maybe one day.
> 
> 
> Here is one that is incredible.
> ...


 
How old is she?


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Afrolinda said:


> How old is she?



As of March 2007 she states she is 54.

You should read her story it is incredible.  It could happen to any of us in the blink of an eye.

Her testimony is just inspiring.  It is on the site noted above in a magazine that was printed in March of this year called Black Health.


----------



## Afrolinda (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> As of March 2007 she states she is 54.
> 
> You should read her story it is incredible. It could happen to any of us in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Her testimony is just inspiring. It is on the site noted above in a magazine that was printed in March of this year called Black Health.


 
Thank you, I will read it.


----------



## seraphinelle (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am even more confused than I was before, LOL!!!

Cute thread.


----------



## DarkVictory (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well.... let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray. Not there yet, but maybe one day.
> [photo cut to save space]
> here is her site: www.reneedavis.com


 
Had seen her photo before but didn't know her whole story. She's really something. Thanks for posting this link.

I am really feeling inspired by all the natural ladies in this thread!


----------



## deola (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Cocoberry, you are so sweet for creating this thread! Thank you so much
Didn't know there were so many beautiful natural heads in LHCF! This is definitely a favorite thread since I'm transitioning too. 
By the way, can anyone please tell me how to make Gelile my avatar pix? I need to be able to look at all that natural glory everyday for constant inspiration!
Thanks!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thank you! Amazing thread... I'm so sad that I relaxed


----------



## TaraDyan (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread is completely awesome!!  It's just what I needed to keep me inspired.

Thanks so much, Cocoberry!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well.... let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray. Not there yet, but maybe one day.
> 
> 
> Here is one that is incredible.
> ...


 
Wow, this woman is stunning!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I've posted a few more, and I'm going to go through this thread to see who else has added some pics!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Here is one for us ladies who have gray and well....  let's just say she is a true inspiration for me regarding embracing my gray.  Not there yet, but maybe one day.
> 
> 
> Here is one that is incredible.
> ...



Wow, she's truly stunning!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



deola said:


> Cocoberry, you are so sweet for creating this thread! Thank you so much
> Didn't know there were so many beautiful natural heads in LHCF! This is definitely a favorite thread since I'm transitioning too.
> By the way, can anyone please tell me how to make Gelile my avatar pix? I need to be able to look at all that natural glory everyday for constant inspiration!
> Thanks!





TaraDyan said:


> This thread is completely awesome!!  It's just what I needed to keep me inspired.
> 
> Thanks so much, Cocoberry!



No problem ladies and feel free to PM me or add photos to this thread, and I'll post them to the original link!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






 Gerren Taylor


----------



## so1913 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

VERY inspiring thread!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



so1913 said:


> VERY inspiring thread!!!



We need pics of you up there too! Please give me permission and I'll post them!


----------



## jemscizir (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I too want to say thank you for this thread.  I made it to 8mos last time, but caved and texlaxed. It hard starting all over again. Luckily the pics here just confirmed that it can be done with grace and style(which my hair lacks).

Well, off to spend the rest of my day lost in everyones' fotkis

Thanks again Coco for bring me back from the ledge


----------



## Ssert (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

this is a great reminder of why i went natural in the first place!!!  beautiful hair


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Ssert said:


> this is a great reminder of why i went natural in the first place!!! beautiful hair


 

*YOUR HAIR!! THOSE BEAUTIFUL WAVES!!  GORGEOUS!!!* AAAAAAAAARRGGHH!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*











 Model Jordan Richardson (she's the girl on my avatar)


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'll be updating this with more pics later on tonight! Thanks ladies


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> Model Jordan Richardson (she's the girl on my avatar)


I love her hair!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Poohbear said:


> I love her hair!!!


 
Me too! (I love yours too btw). Seeing the pics she did for Benetton inspired me to go natural


----------



## locoabouthair (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

great job! I love this thread!


----------



## so1913 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> We need pics of you up there too! Please give me permission and I'll post them!



Oh :blush3: I don't mind.

These are some extremely beauuuuutiful heads of natural hair in this thread!  I love it!!!


----------



## poetist (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

So1913, you and your hair deserve a . Jaw drapping gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Link to my current twistout:

http://public.fotki.com/inoyoo/my-h...r-2007-update/october2007update/cimg2168.html


----------



## danimani (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My hair about a month ago.  I've been all natural for about 10 months, and relaxer free for about a year and a half.


----------



## momi (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My contribution... a few months after the BC.


----------



## darkempress (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



momi said:


> My contribution... a few months after the BC.


OOOHHH...THAT STYLE WAS VERY CUTE!
AND I LOVED YOUR EYE MAKEUP AS WELL...VERY PRETTY


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

These pictures are so beautiful. I miss my natural hair.  I miss the texture.  Not I  want it back.  Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



danimani said:


> My hair about a month ago.  I've been all natural for about 10 months, and relaxer free for about a year and a half.



Hey, I think you could be my hair twin. Got any more pics?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I’s about to add some more/new pics Bumping!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Hello Ladies!

I just updated my fotki with some recent pics of my new Aveda color.  I'm currently wearing a straight style but I have natural styled hair pics as well.  

Please feel free to view them if you like.

The link is in my siggy.


----------



## tetbelle (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Nice pics!  Work that color and those curls girl!  You need to enable the comments feature in your Fotki so we can tell you how gorgeous your hair is.



Sunshine_One said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I just updated my fotki with some recent pics of my new Aveda color.  I'm currently wearing a straight style but I have natural styled hair pics as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



tetbelle said:


> Nice pics!  Work that color and those curls girl!  You need to enable the comments feature in your Fotki so we can tell you how gorgeous your hair is.



Thanks girl!  Are you serious.....I always wondered why no one has EVER commented...I just thought no one wanted too.   How do I  enable that feature...I thought it was on?

ETA:  OK I fixed it. Thanks so much again for the compliment and for bringing that to my attention


----------



## Bigghair (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread!  So many beautiful heads of hair!!!!    I love the variety! 
Here is a set of twists I did in October.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> I love this thread!  So many beautiful heads of hair!!!!    I love the variety!
> Here is a set of twists I did in October.




Wow this is sooo pretty I love it!  I may try ths once my hai grows a lil longer. You did a great job.


----------



## nappity (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread!!!!!
Unfortunately my daughter will have to create an album. I am computer retarded


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Whew!  Curls for days--so lovely EVERYONE.


----------



## locoabouthair (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

sorry for the ginormous pics, I was about 4 months post BC in this pic:











will try take some more recent ones and size them down lol


----------



## msmills2U (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Im a natural newby and I must tell you ....you give me courage to keep going.
You are a natural beauty with great hair!

all of the pics are wonderful! ladies




rabs77 said:


> Thanks for including me cocoberry10! I am always up for encouraging people to go natural


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

_*Great thread! *_


----------



## TinyT (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I missed this thread when it was posted at the beginning of the month.  This thread is awesome. Thanks OP.


----------



## MissJ (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> I love this thread!  So many beautiful heads of hair!!!!    I love the variety!
> Here is a set of twists I did in October.


I wish I could twist like that.  Everytime I try, my hair ends up looking a hot mess.  

I love everybody's pictures.  Naturals are taking over.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Threads like this make me soooo tempted to go natural - I'm just scared that I'm not ready! Luckily I have some time to think about it, but I know coming back here and viewing all these pics will def play a part in my decision. Keep up the good work Ladies!!


----------



## momi (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

These are some beautiful styles and equally beautiful ladies...  Ya'll are making me want to give up this press


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I have so much updating to do for this thread this weekend!


----------



## Zawaj (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Wow! I am totally inspired by this thread!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> I have so much updating to do for this thread this weekend!



take your time and don't pressure yourself coco!! you've really worked your butt off and we luv's ya for it and appreciate the hard work!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

We have a lot of naturals on this site. Great thread. I will post some of my pics later on.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread is great!

I'm really excited about starting my natural journey now!!!!


----------



## angellazette (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> I love this thread!  So many beautiful heads of hair!!!!    I love the variety!
> Here is a set of twists I did in October.




Must.see.the.front!

Do you have any pictures of the front?  Me likey! 

ETA, nevermind I peeped your album!


----------



## Bigghair (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks ladies! This thread is terrific!  Inspiration for us all.  I will be lurking...


----------



## keluric (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

 this thread


----------



## Country gal (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Country gal said:


>



Beautiful pic!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

thanks cocoberry


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Hey this is cool...makes me sad that I am about to relax..


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Ntrlmystik said:


> Hey this is cool...makes me sad that I am about to relax..



Maybe you can reconsider If not, you have plenty of inspiration on this board whichever way you go


----------



## Country gal (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Ntrlmystik said:


> Hey this is cool...makes me sad that I am about to relax..



Why do you want to relax your hair? Are you getting tired of dealing with your natural hair? I wore a sewn in weave for a month to give my hair a much needed break but I ended up cutting some of my hair when I took it out.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> I love this thread!  So many beautiful heads of hair!!!!    I love the variety!
> Here is a set of twists I did in October.



Ouuuu, you have some talent with a twist!!  Now I know what
happened to me; you were in the twisting talent line and stole
it all.


----------



## Bigghair (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

^^You are funny!  Thanks though!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here is my natural hair. My twist were 2 weeks old in the picture. And here is my natural hair being straightened.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I still haven't completely decided whether to transition fully again or not -- but here are some pics of my natural hair (flatironed). You can see my texture in my siggy.This thread is amazing!!


----------



## nappity (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

For those who haven't noticed- I finally got my Fotki together. No password please leave comments and suggestions. Im always learning!!! I love all the different types and texture. God was not playing when he created woman


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Soliel185 said:


> I still haven't completely decided whether to transition fully again or not -- but here are some pics of my natural hair (flatironed). You can see my texture in my siggy.This thread is amazing!!


 
I want big hair like you . GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kblc06 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I've been natural for over 2 years (includes transition growth). The link to my album is in my siggy-feel free to leave comments & suggestions


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

SOOOOOO tempted to BC...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I have sooooooooooo much updating to do. Ladies, please don't stone me


----------



## Bigghair (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

KB I love the roller set!  I wanna try it!  Here are my new twists.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

love this thread.  beautiful heads of hair


----------



## nappity (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> ^^You are funny!  Thanks though!



I agree- you took all the hair twisting abillity. You were supposed to share. I want to move to Virginia JUST so you can twist my hair, How long dis it take you the other night 7-8 hours??? LOL


----------



## DayStar (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Soliel185 said:


> I still haven't completely decided whether to transition fully again or not -- but here are some pics of my natural hair (flatironed). You can see my texture in my siggy.This thread is amazing!!



Your hair is the TRUTH!


----------



## DayStar (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

http://public.fotki.com/fwilso01/hair/

When i was locked she was the *TRUTH!!!! *Her *locs* are gorgeous!!


----------



## Averoigne (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Congratulations, natural ladies!

Your hair looks beautiful.  I laud you on your progress.  Keep up the growing!


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread. Seriously.


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



tracyannette said:


> I missed this thread when it was posted at the beginning of the month. This thread is awesome. Thanks OP.


 
Fab hair...fab body. I'm so jealous.


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



nappity4b said:


> For those who haven't noticed- *I finally got my Fotki together. *No password please leave comments and suggestions. Im always learning!!! I love all the different types and texture. God was not playing when he created woman


 
About darn time!


----------



## TinyT (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cmw45 said:


> Fab hair...fab body. I'm so jealous.



Thanks so much! I have been on this board forever and never had a picture up so I figured it was about time.

Your curls are too cute


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ebonybelle said:


> Your hair is the TRUTH!


 

Aww - thanks!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Okay, I'm going to try to do some updating now, but this will be an arduous task, and I promise to do it over the Christmas break

*Bear with me ladies*


----------



## sonce (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Pictures of me. They're all on my fotki but I thought I'd add to the thread.

Edited: They are waaaaay too large when I post them here!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

All I have to say is...WOW!! Those women are total inspirations for this person with a TWA.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I am bumping this b/c of the “cursed” thread. I also wanted to say I will update this weekend, I promise. I’ve been sooooooooooo busy!


----------



## cclark1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks for the encouragement. A transitioning sista needs a little encouragement every now and then. Thanks!


----------



## lveurslf (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*













Sorry, this one won't show up:


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumping for some styles...


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

aight bigghair


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

 Lynnie B!! Just GAWGEOUS!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair



:wow: (mouth open) (speachless)...just beautiful


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My mouth is still on the floor. Talk about beautiful hair! WOW! WOW! WOW! I'm speechless!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






Kesh
Her hair is on point!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

  Wow these are lovely heads.  Also, got some styling ideas.


----------



## Forbidden (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

 How did I miss this


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair



Ohhhh this is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! LynnieB did you do that yourself???  Ummmm will you be taking appointments in about 3 years?


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair


 
*WOWZERS!!!  Lynnie your hair is the shizzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! *


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



stilettos said:


> Kesh
> Her hair is on point!


 
*Wooooooowwww ... I love her hair too.  Who is this?*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



naturalgurl said:


> My mouth is still on the floor. Talk about beautiful hair! WOW! WOW! WOW! I'm speechless!



you have some beautiful hair too.


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a great thread!! I have just started my transition and this gives me so much encouragement!!


----------



## Lita (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks For The Thread. Pokahontas & Flower Hair Are 2 Of My Favs.      HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great Thread.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair



That's what I'm talking bout!!


----------



## fungirl08 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## stargazer613 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair


 

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This thread is excellent!!!  Tons of beautiful, natural heads!


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks ladies!  This set just turned out really nicer than usual and you all know how it feels when you took all this time doing something and the results look pretty good.......even to yourself.  "WE" (this goes for relaxed and naturals) are always our own worst critics, aren't we?

But transitioning ladies; you ALL have the potential to take your hair to the top of the mountaintops - don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise.



AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> Ohhhh this is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! LynnieB did you do that yourself???  Ummmm will you be taking appointments in about 3 years?



yes ma'am - if i can't do it myself it doesn't get done 

girl, every and any one can do this don't even try that taking appointment stuff with me


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Such beautiful hair...I'm inspired


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

It took me awhile to get through this whole thread, but the heads here are fabulous!!!

I'm so happy to be apart of this great crowd of naturals!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Lita said:


> Thanks For The Thread. Pokahontas & Flower Hair Are 2 Of My Favs. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


Thank you Lita!


----------



## Zawaj (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I  this thread!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

looking good, everyone.  it's me:


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread is SOOOOOOOOO wonderful! There are some beeeeeaaaautiful heads of natural hair on this forum and I am totally motivated to stay on this natural path! And I appreciate learning more about this cnapp group, because I know thats what I belong to. Keep the pic coming!
... And now I have a slew of cnapps to stalk!!!


----------



## Country gal (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My album


http://public.fotki.com/Countrygal75/


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



TaraDyan said:


> *Wooooooowwww ... I love her hair too.  Who is this?*



She's a stylist/model/designer/dj from London

http://www.rwdmag.com/articles/6477/Kesshia-Whos-That-Girl.html


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mwedzi said:


> looking good, everyone.  it's me:


Beautiful and versatile!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

You ladies need to be hair models!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> You ladies need to be hair models!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They sure do. And they are hair role models!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Still a great thread! Very inspirational


----------



## Extremus (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Would any of you naturals mind if I borrow your pic to show my SO how beautiful natural hair will look like? Seriously!


----------



## Theo (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread... is so timely and encouraging.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> aight bigghair



Wow! You're really skilled! And your hair is so pretty 

Thank you Lita, for the compliment


----------



## tocktick (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> Model Jordan Richardson (she's the girl on my avatar)



O.M.G. i love her hair. hopefully, my hair will be this big in the next 12 months. i would love myself too much if it got this big  .


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



FlowerHair said:


> Wow! You're really skilled! And your hair is so pretty
> 
> Thank you Lita, for the compliment



Thank-you FlowerHair!!!  One day i'd like to be where you are.........your hair  is so long and lovely!!

------------
Tocktick, i'm sure you'll get there sooner than you think!!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> Thanks ladies! This set just turned out really nicer than usual and you all know how it feels when you took all this time doing something and the results look pretty good.......even to yourself. "WE" (this goes for relaxed and naturals) are always our own worst critics, aren't we?
> 
> But transitioning ladies; you ALL have the potential to take your hair to the top of the mountaintops - don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynnie we all need encouragement from time to time!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



tocktick said:


> O.M.G. i love her hair. hopefully, my hair will be this big in the next 12 months. i would love myself too much if it got this big  .



I'm with you, this is beautiful and big!  I don't think I could be told anything w/hair this big...I wouldn't be able to hear you over my blinging lip gloss, bangle bracelets and aviators


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

bumping......


----------



## Poli (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I went to her website and viewed her pictures. This is one classy, beautiful lady.  Just WOW!!


*Miss Renee Davis (check out her site: http://www.reneedavis.com/)*


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

ya'll know i'm biased...here are some more of my locked inspirations:


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

thefineprint: they count because their natural.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## KrimsonKween (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here is my contro..........


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



thefineprint said:


> ya'll know i'm biased...here are some more of my locked inspirations:



why do i feel the need to **** slap these 2 thin lipped heffas?!

the loc photos are beautiful!  there's nothing like a proud black woman doing her thing in the face of adversity.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> why do i feel the need to **** slap these 2 thin lipped heffas?!
> 
> the loc photos are beautiful! there's nothing like a proud black woman doing her thing in the face of adversity.


 
I agree with you. But the young one doesn't seem to be so disgusted by it.


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Hope this works.





By mahalialee4 at 2007-04-01


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bump.........


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



wonderstar said:


> Great thread not only for transitioners but also for some of us naturals who get the urge to.......



yeah 

its going around alot!

keep them coming!!!!

I couldnt see them all because all those pics at once didnt want to load! But what I did see BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Awesome thread.This is stucky status!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



LynnieB said:


> why do i feel the need to **** slap these 2 thin lipped heffas?!
> 
> the loc photos are beautiful!  there's nothing like a proud black woman doing her thing in the face of adversity.



LMAO I noticed them all staring hard too


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Subscribing


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread is even further encouraging me to transition 




My mother is gonna have a mini stroke


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My little contribution to the world of nappiness


----------



## MonPetite (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Nothing to contribute other than this thread helped me NOT texturize today. 

Thank you OP, you are amazing for this!

Thank you to all the ladies who contributed pictures to this thread.

Ba-bump!!


----------



## Casarela (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

there are some days where im like dayuuummm I wish I had my hair in a mushroom shape at least to work with because the twa/ba  phase is just ANNOYING....And by looking at the pics it helps a lot to focus on my goals and not let me dwell on my negativity. I LOVE THIS THREAD ! It reminds me that Patience is the key to success!


----------



## Zuhus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Encouraging thread!


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I found another picture of Jordan Richardson. Since she is natural I'm guessing this pic is of her natural hair flat ironed. If I could master whatever technique they used to get her hair to look like this I will be a ecstatic Anyways I have a while to get back to that length. Here's to hoping.







Here are some more natural styles I got them from Essence.com





















That's all I have for now


----------



## Country gal (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I didn't see me listed in the initial thread. I represent 4a/4b naturals. My last perm was Jan 04.  My fotki is in my signature. Here are some of my shots.


----------



## baddison (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is my encouragement thread!! ....and my aspirations!


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here are some more :
















This is for the people that have b'ced


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

And some more:


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## divya (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thank you! I needed this inspiration today! All of the hair in here is gorgeous! I'm in awe! 

Now off to play with my transitioning hair!


----------



## Country gal (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Natural hair is really beautiful. I sometimes forget the versality of natural hair.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumping this thread because it's awesome


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

i love this thread! i cant wait for my natural hair to be as beautiful as all of yours!!!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

i love this thread


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



seximami said:


> i love this thread


 

Me too!!!


----------



## silvergirl (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

inspiration all over again


----------



## kurlybella (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

i love this thread. gonna bookmark this!


----------



## kurlybella (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



tocktick said:


> O.M.G. i love her hair. hopefully, my hair will be this big in the next 12 months. i would love myself too much if it got this big  .



yes, that hair brings tears to my eyes!!


----------



## conskeeted (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

HOOORAAY!!! More more more!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is the best hair porn I've seen in a LONG time!! Thank you for posting this thread


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



pinkskates said:


> Here is my natural hair. My twist were 2 weeks old in the picture. And here is my natural hair being straightened.


Pinkskates, your pictures are missing..we need them!! !


----------



## hairedity (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

These pictures are empowering!

How do you bookmark a thread like this?

Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> KB I love the roller set!  I wanna try it! Here are my new twists.


OMG, I love your twists!! Who did them for you they are so neat, and I love the curls at the ends


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



AtlantaJJ said:


> OMG, I love your twists!! Who did them for you they are so neat, and I love the curls at the ends


 
BIGG hair is my idol
I just LOVE your hair mama


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ladylibra said:


> _am i vain for wanting to post my own Fotki link?_
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ladylibra1982/


 
I LOOOOOVE your hair!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is beautiful!!!


----------



## E. Princess (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

The pictures in this thread are WONDERFUL!!


----------



## shmmr (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

much needed as I deal with this dry as the desert hair. Thanks ladies.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread...and I love being natural.  Hopefully one day I will have images to contribute.  Keep inspiring natural newbies like me.


----------



## Bigghair (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



AtlantaJJ said:


> OMG, I love your twists!! Who did them for you they are so neat, and I love the curls at the ends


Thank you AtlantaJJ!  I do my own hair.  Let me bump this thread up! I want to see more hair.....















eta: Sorry the pics are huge!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Why did I come back in here? I was supposed to be researching relaxers!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Why did I come back in here? I was supposed to be researching relaxers!



LOL


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I REALLY love this thread. It really is encouraging me to keep going down the same road that I'm on. I've just been uplifted, and I'm very gracious. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I hope more members put their pics up! Great thread and the pics were absolutely beautiful. I love how some of you are so creative with styles.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumping for others to see there is some beautiful hair in here!


----------



## facets (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

...these pics are TDf!! 

I really love this one       vvv


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*Beautiful!*


Bigghair said:


> Thank you AtlantaJJ! I do my own hair. Let me bump this thread up! I want to see more hair.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Why did I come back in here? I was supposed to be researching relaxers!


 
 (Don't worry, we love both). I might start a thread on beautiful relaxed heads too!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*Beautiful!*


Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*More pics of celebrities/models*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Liya, didn't know she was natural


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> Who is this? Her hair is


She went to my highschool!! She was also in Bobby Valentino ft. Lil Wayne video, she models on the side while attending shcool. People(HS) used to always say "she is so pretty she's ugly" if that makes any sense...HATERS


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






   Jordan Richardson and her BadAA!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



sweetpea99 said:


> Jordan Richardson and her BadAA!


 
She's the girl in my avatar plus that ad for Benetton inspired me to go natural!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Girl; she is my inspiration(I would really like to model), and her hair just amazes me.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki




Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



sweetpea99 said:


> Jordan Richardson and her BadAA!


 
Great photo!


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I think I added some pics to this thread a long time ago - but I found some old ones 






Dry Shrunken Fro






attempted straightening erplexed

I'm transitioning now to get back my fro!


----------



## kadej (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

bumping... this thread is awesome!


----------



## MrsLack (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

WOW!  I am so happy to see this thread!  It is so great to see the unique hair black women have!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I needed this thread right about now.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumpin Bumpin


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

***subscribing***


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Awesome, awesome awesome!!!

I would love to see more naturals with no curl pattern at all, nada - like me.  It looks like more than 3/4 of the ladies here have soft, shiny awesome curls; if it's the products that's creating those curls, I want those products, lol!


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*Is NOT stealing pics*

Here's some contributions to my newest favorite thread ever:


----------



## changedlife (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I need access to this thread.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this style, I will be able to wear this in the summer for sure....






I wonder if I twist up with SMB, would this style last through sweaty workouts...

That's my only concern.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Awww, queeny you are most assuredly a 4B we look like twins.  If you look at my twist outs it looks like I have a wave pattern to my hair.  NOT!
> 
> This type of hair is what I call CNapp.  When dried with no product it does not hold coils or curls, it has no pattern and it looks like black cotton.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting www.cnappymenow.com, I just joined today


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

heres mine.. wouldnt say its the best


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*















 Rhonda Ray













 Jordan Richardson

















 Hailey Marie Norman













 Jordan Richardson (my hair idol)





 Gerren Taylor


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here are some more pics:

Naturals with straightened hair






 Gerren Taylor





 Jordan Richardson 





 Gerren Taylor





 Gelila Bekele updo





 Helga Sofia (future Miss Angola)

Naturals






 Helga Sofia









 Gelila Bekele









 Sherica Maynard





Tonisha Weaver













 Kimora's daughters


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I wish I payed attention to this thread a year ago, I would have never relaxed!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Duchesse said:


> I wish I payed attention to this thread a year ago, I would have never relaxed!



you too...


----------



## Zay-neey (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

NICE!! I loved  how everyones hair looked, 

These Pics are such and inspiration for my transistioning self! Thanks for this! This probably took you some time to post them, but THanks for taking your time to do this ! 

Off topic- But Was that halloween? in the first post, the white stuff on that guys mouth??


----------



## Channie (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Zay-neey said:


> NICE!! I loved  how everyones hair looked,
> 
> These Pics are such and inspiration for my transistioning self! Thanks for this! This probably took you some time to post them, but THanks for taking your time to do this !
> 
> *Off topic- But Was that halloween? in the first post, the white stuff on that guys mouth??*



 I take it you haven't seen Chapelle's Show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSPnrIynhyk


----------



## afrorican (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

yay: show me more show me more!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



afrorican said:


> yay: show me more show me more!!!


 
You should check out Southerntease's blog: maneandchic.com, she always features different models with natural hair


----------



## Born Again Natural (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Wow, thank you!!! 

Lots of inspiration...


----------



## socurlyqt (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

bumping! this thread is wonderful


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

LOVE IT!


----------



## half.cadence (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I thought that Fro Erika Badu had was a Afro Wig?


----------



## brandy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

That's it!!! I am going natural! You guys have done it.


----------



## msa (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

woo lawd I love this thread...I'm trying really hard not to let my nappy envy overtake me...*chants* I love my hair I love my hair...


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is Precious Kofi, she was in _Life is wild_ as Mbali, she's a South-African actress. Her hair is inspirational.











She has a myspace also with more pics. And check out this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpoL5RTAink


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This was a very thoughful thread...I'm lovin all the natural hairstyle. I can't wait for mine to grow longer.


----------



## msa (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Every time I think about straightening my hair, just to see how it looks, this thread gets bumped up. The nappy gods are looking out for me.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



msa said:


> Every time I think about straightening my hair, just to see how it looks, this thread gets bumped up. *The nappy gods are looking out for me*.



 

Here's another pic of a natural head, Angolan model Helga Sofia


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

this is a wonderful thread, such beautiful women and beautiful heads of hair.


----------



## msa (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Shani you always have the best pictures!


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

subscribing!!!!!


----------



## Mom23 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



half.cadence said:


>


 
I love her hair!!


----------



## msa (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Mom23 said:


> I love her hair!!



Me too! It's my favorite pic out of the bunch.


----------



## Sweet1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

The natural styles are beautiful, WOW!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

One of my few natural friends, she's majoring in African Studies also, she's half Rwandan.

I really like the color of her hair!





Here she is in Kinshasa, DRC





And another one of her in Kinshasa, DRC





She has beautiful hair, I really like the color. I realise now that I've never asked her how she takes care of her hair...


----------



## msa (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> One of my few natural friends, she's majoring in African Studies also, she's half Rwandan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her hair is beautiful! But, that skirt/top is just gorgeous!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



AtlantaJJ said:


> Pinkskates, your pictures are missing..we need them!! !


Here ya' go chica!










ETA:...oh did i mention that i'm Feature Of The Month...


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Mom23 said:


> I love her hair!!


 
Ohy My Soooo pretty!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



msa said:


> Every time I think about straightening my hair, just to see how it looks, this thread gets bumped up. *The nappy gods are looking out for me*.


 


I feel the same way, lol.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

shanikeys i can't see the pic


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



larry3344 said:


> shanikeys i can't see the pic


 
Oh that's weird, is there a lil red x appearing or something?

edit: they should be visible now


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

WOW, I'm so inspired by all the gorgeous hair and hair styles! I have so much to learn and so many goals to try to reach!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*cough*


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Is she natural? I love Jurnee Smollett's hair:
















Badu when she had a TWA:





Adina Howard's big chop:





Some others:


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



shan_2001 said:


> I



Is that Vanessa Williams? She looks good.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> Is that Vanessa Williams? She looks good.



Yep, that's her.


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

ShaniKeys when are you going to post some "real" hair shots of your little boo in the siggy. Not washing me mommy but showing my natural beauty. BTW I love this thread, every time I get ready to unbraid I have to come over here for encouragement.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thanks shanikeys for fixing up yuour friends pic her hair is beautiful!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



1babydimple said:


> *ShaniKeys when are you going to post some "real" hair shots of your little boo in the siggy.* Not washing me mommy but showing my natural beauty. BTW I love this thread, every time I get ready to unbraid I have to come over here for encouragement.



I thought they belonged in the children's hair forum and since they're not my babies (yes, they're two different babies lol) but I'll ask my sis for some pics of their hair and put it in my siggy



larry3344 said:


> Thanks shanikeys for fixing up yuour friends pic her hair is beautiful!!



No problem, you're welcome.


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Beautiful, healthy hair starts at this age and to see a little boo with banging natural might give some of us old heads encouragement - for real  Also you know I'm tripping - 2 different babies? Wow someone has some dominant genes LOL 2 cutie boo boos WOW LOLOL


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



1babydimple said:


> Beautiful, healthy hair starts at this age and to see a little boo with banging natural might give some of us old heads encouragement - for real  Also you know I'm tripping - 2 different babies? Wow someone has some dominant genes LOL 2 cutie boo boos WOW LOLOL



You're right, I didn't think about it like that, I have sent an email to my sis and she will hopefully send me some pics very soon, but most of the time they wear braids as a ps. Yes they're two different babies, everyone always thinks they're twins . They look alot like their dad, my mom just calls them 'mini me's'  after the father. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Ethiopian born singer Wayna Wondwossen, I think she has natural hair, there are however pics where she's wearing her hair straight.
















Here she is with her straightened hair


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Some more natural heads

Angolan girl





Natural gallery





Natural gallery 2





Gorgeous lil girl with natural hair


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


>


I love that first style, thanks for posting!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Kay.Dee said:


> I love that first style, thanks for posting!



You're welcome. That first style is one of my favs too.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> You're welcome. That first style is one of my favs too.



I love that one too! If only I could cornrow...


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Beautiful  Ngozi Paul from the Canadian sitcom _Da kink in my hair_

I think she's natural, although she wears braids most of the time


----------



## Pooks (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

There are so many beautiful textures and styles in this thread!  Bumping for new naturals/those transitioning.


----------



## infojunkie (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread is still FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Morenita (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Loving this! Subscribing for those times when I need a pick me up erplexed


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread makes me so excited about all the possibilities


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Model Gelila Bekele with natural curly hair





and with straightened hair


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread!  Here is my puff.


----------



## Maracujá (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## ToyToy (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Bigghair said:


> I love this thread!  Here is my puff.


Your hair is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Newtogrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a picture of me with magnetic rollers and my girlfriend with two strand twists.


----------



## goldenchica (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

lovity-lovity the bumpity-bump!


----------



## oooop2 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this THREAD!!!






My TnC 





Fluffed out fro from my TnC


----------



## Kay.Dee (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> Beautiful  Ngozi Paul from the Canadian sitcom _Da kink in my hair_
> 
> I think she's natural, although she wears braids most of the time


 Okay this lady is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Maracujá (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Kay.Dee said:


> Okay this lady is beyond beautiful!



I think so too!


----------



## jazzzmoods (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Ladies.....this is such an AWESOME thread!!!!  Enjoy the bump!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Glad to see so many pics of so many naturals. There are some beautiful heads of hair in here.


----------



## fyb87 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This is a great thread!  Wonderful for encouragement.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Dang. I was like 40 PAGES . But then I saw that this was started in 2007. 



wonderstar said:


> Great thread not only for transitioners but also for some of us naturals who get the urge to.......



Dang, if I would have found this thread before I texlaxed, I may have stayed natural.


----------



## YummyC (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

subscribing... great thread


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

This thread motivates me to continue transitioning. I can't wait until I can wear an afro puff ponytail.


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

beautiful.... i should add myself... now where is that camera


----------



## oreoday99 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*BRING THE BEAT BACK!*

*REWIIIIIND*


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I just so heart this thread!!!  Bumping!!!  For others!


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Just another bump...


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread!


----------



## bumblb87 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

WOW!!!!!! So inspirational!!!!! Subscribing for rainy days


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm glad y'all bumped this thread. I REALLY needed some natural hair inspiration!!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

here go some of me on my good days... I'm tryin to get like yall tho! 
my thickness has declined


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread! Subscribing...


----------



## JollyGal (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My goodness I just died and went to heaven

What a fabulous thread. I'm going to read every SINGLE page 

Thank you very much OP.

Our members have gorgeous hair. It's very inspiring and a great pick me up


----------



## chebaby (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

these pics are great inspiration for me because im feeling a lil discouraged about my twa because the front  left side of my hair is still straight. i cant tell if it just grows that way or if its scab hair. i just dont know. when i do a puff its kool but i cant just wear it free because the front left is just there. but these pics will keep me going strong.


----------



## JollyGal (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My links

I'm updating as we speak

http://www.picturetrail.com/ladysunhun

pw: love7


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I'm doing the  for a new member!


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

my hair is various stages... ill take better pictures later


----------



## mlj (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

  love it


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


 
Oh my!!!! I think I'm in love! LOL...I definitely have a girl crush!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


Love the color of her hair and the style here. Fierce!!


----------



## finickyone (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

It took me a while to get through all 42 pages, but I couldn't stop looking at all of the beautiful heads of hair in this thread. What an inspiration for a transitioner like me!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


>


wow, i miss my twistout right about now (my hair is straightened this week)


ShaniKeys said:


> Natural gallery


love this first one!!!



ShaniKeys said:


> Beautiful  Ngozi Paul from the Canadian sitcom _Da kink in my hair_
> 
> I think she's natural, although she wears braids most of the time


this is how i am about to braid up my hair. can't wait! this is so cute!


----------



## locoabouthair (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


 
OMG! My hair is that exact color!I am going to recreate this look this weekend (hair and makeup) I have pinned mine up like that before, but I should use the diffuser to kill the shrinkage.

I am putting this pic as my wall paper.lol


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

And where can I view online Da Kink In My Hair?  I am in the US so globaltv does not work for me.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> And where can I view online Da Kink In My Hair?  I am in the US so globaltv does not work for me.



You can view some of the episodes of the first season online on the website of globaltv. If you now how to work your proxy, you may be able to view some of the other episodes. HTH


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Tondi's hair is soooo BOSS! I saw her on ManeandChic yesterday in the blog email! She's going into my inspiration folder!


----------



## Pooks (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



finickyone said:


> It took me a while to get through all 42 pages, but I couldn't stop looking at all of the beautiful heads of hair in this thread. What an inspiration for a transitioner like me!


 

Your baby's hair is beautiful!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumping for others to see


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

i dont have anything to contribute as i have not been taking pics of my twa but i love this thread.


----------



## natstar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Heres my pin up done on braid out hair-I wanted to created a bigger fake bun.




[URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/i/fakebun3.jpg/][IMG]http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/337/fakebun3.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lita (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Ooo La La La...Thanks.
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duff (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*bump*
I love this thread....


----------



## NaturallyMo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Bumping


----------



## Taina (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I saw all the pictures and i can't believe you did not put KurlyK .. i just LOVE her hair

http://public.fotki.com/kieva626/2nd-year-natural/months-13-15-/n5727454441728975834606.html


----------



## MissBCurly (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Taina said:


> I saw all the pictures and i can't believe you did not put KurlyK .. i just LOVE her hair
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/kieva626/2nd-year-natural/months-13-15-/n5727454441728975834606.html



I LOVE THIS GIRL... I was waiting to see her name in this thread...hey K.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Taina said:


> I saw all the pictures and i can't believe you did not put KurlyK .. i just LOVE her hair
> 
> [URL]http://public.fotki.com/kieva626/2nd-year-natural/months-13-15-/n5727454441728975834606.html[/URL]


 
Thank you very much for adding, her and all the other ladies hair are absolutely gorgeous . I’m in hair heaven !


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Wow! I wish I had the guts to do this.  Very inspiring!!


----------



## anon123 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love this thread.  May it live forever!


----------



## DayStar (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I heart this thread


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I usually don't do this but...





*toot toot*

My fav is Roshini from www.roshini.net


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I absolutely  her hair in this picture!!!!





Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here's another pic that I found of Tondi that I like:


----------



## Nubenap22 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

 Omg this thread is like a light at the end of the tunnel for me and I'm sure others as well!!! I'm so....scared to find out what my tecture and hair type with be like once its more than this 1.5 inches of natural (and 5 inches or relaxed) I just want to :superbanana::woohoo2:


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Poohbear said:


>



I want to her hair.  OH MY GOODNESS!!!  I've never seen hair so big and so beautiful...EVER!

Great thread!

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mwedzi said:


> I love this thread.  May it live forever!




Girl, your pics are perfect.  Thanks for adding!!

cj


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

posting to subscribe


----------



## Junebug D (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Why can't mine look like any of these???


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

WOW!! This thread has to stay bumped or become a sticky, it is so much beautiful natural hair to make anyone think twice about relaxing, all the hair is so Long,Big & Healthy, and the hair seems so full of life LOL!!!!


----------



## Kurly K (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

awww thanx everyone!! its such an honor to b placed among all these other beautiful heads that i would never put myself with )


----------



## stormy07 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

LOVE this thread...my contribution is my siggy  gotta love the bipolar hair....but seriously you ladies have GORGEOUS hair!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

During the humid summer months I wear my hair in its natural state...here are current natural hair pics.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Thought I would add more. Some are old some are not so old. Hope they inspire.




































I am doing a lot of updos for the summer with my twists and twist outs.


----------



## ladylibra (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.



I. am. in. LOVE. with. that. color!

Won't do anything drastic... but oh, how I love that color!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


 
Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Zaz (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



melodies815 said:


> I want to her hair.  OH MY GOODNESS!!!  I've never seen hair so big and so beautiful...EVER!
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> cj


Sorry to burst your bubble but...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396186&highlight=teyana&page=2

I loved this girl's big beautiful hair since I first saw it, then the lhcf sleuths opened my eyes 
Still think she's a beautiful girl with a unique sense of style


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Kewl! Another style thread! Here are some of my fave looks 

*My First Flat Twist Out
*















*Straw Set (Really love the dress too )
*





*Me on New Years Eve 08 ringing in New Years Day 09 I was like mid sentence  I loved my hair and dress that night
*





*Untouched Unmanipulated Afro I was showing my friend around the Big Apple
*










*Sipping on Appletini's with a friend in the villiage
*





*LOVE *the thread!​


----------



## brownstallion (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Inspiration!!!!!! I love the pics!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Maracujá said:


> Her name is Tondi and she's a model, she's been natural since july '06.


 WOW, just gorgeous she makes me wanna color my hair *soooooo *bad but I'm terrified of the possible resulting breakageerplexed



mwedzi said:


> I love this thread.  May it live forever!


 *sighs* you are such an inspiration mwedzi so thick lush and long.....just a dream


----------



## Netta1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

These are my pics and I have been a natural member here forever...here are some pics from over the years..


----------



## lucea (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



mscocoface said:


> Thought I would add more. Some are old some are not so old. Hope they inspire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love your updos!


----------



## divinerae (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Here are some pictures from a recent photo shoot where the photographer wanted my natural "big" hair.  This is a great thread full of style ideas!


----------



## SEMO (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



divinerae said:


> Here are some pictures from a recent photo shoot where the photographer wanted my natural "big" hair.  This is a great thread full of style ideas!


I *LOVE *these pics!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I feel like saying I'm not worthy.  It seems most naturals are fashionistas! Style icons! Have swag! I'll be ready.  I love accessories and I love clothes.  Very inspirational.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



BlackMasterPiece said:


> Kewl! Another style thread! Here are some of my fave looks
> 
> *My First Flat Twist Out
> *
> ...




ALRIGHT...THIS IS A STICK UP! *opens up loot bag*
Give me those shirt dresses, I'm gonna want that afro....And oh yeah, throw those legs in there too!
NOBODY MOVES, NOBODY GETS HURT!!



THANKS for the inspiration!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

^^^*ROTFL!!*   Thanks love! Always glad to provide  a little inspiration and a preview to whats waiting for those that stick with this natural journey


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

@ BlackMasterPiece, girl you are too fierce for words!!!


----------



## Daughter (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ashiah said:


> As far as those wanting more long-haired 4B naturals represented, this fotki (http://public.fotki.com/Sera252/) is one of my favorites and would be nice if added in an update.



That album was PHENOMENAL! *sigh*


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

BLACKMASTERPIECE!!! You and your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!, I LOVED EVERY HAIR STYLE YOU HAD!!,

Very Inspirational!!! I cannot wait til I get there!!


----------



## Daughter (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



SignatureBeauty said:


> BLACKMASTERPIECE!!! You and your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!, I LOVED EVERY HAIR STYLE YOU HAD!!,
> 
> Very Inspirational!!! I cannot wait til I get there!!



I must agree, it's because of her pixie braids that I've done mine that way last week


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^^^*ROTFL!!*   Thanks love! Always glad to provide  a little inspiration and a preview to whats waiting for those that stick with this natural journey




I know who I'm hittin up to show me around NYC when I hit the town.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



nappystorm said:


> My fav is Roshini from www.roshini.net




I also like Roshini!

I find so many ladies here to be inspirations and in addition to the ladies posted previously, I am so stuck on this chick:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toddandbarbara/2070072544/sizes/l/in/photostream/

This bushy thickness has me on one.

And can I add Oprah's thick hair:

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2009-04-24-oprahshair.jpg


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Rocky91 said:


> @ BlackMasterPiece, girl you are too fierce for words!!!





SignatureBeauty said:


> BLACKMASTERPIECE!!! You and your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!, I LOVED EVERY HAIR STYLE YOU HAD!!,
> 
> Very Inspirational!!! I cannot wait til I get there!!



Thank you soooo much lovely ladies :blowkiss: yall have some gorgeous heads of hair yourselves!!

Stick with it and you will definitely get where I'm at

from the look of things yall not too far off!!



Daughter said:


> I must agree, it's because of her pixie braids that I've done mine that way last week


 OMG!! :Blush2: I'm sooo honored I'm just floored by how many people have told me that. Really does the heart good to know you've inspired in some way. Welcome to the wash and go carefree lifestyle! The waters just fine!!  lol



GeeLove said:


> I know who I'm hittin up to show me around NYC when I hit the town.


 Heeey!! I'm wit it


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Im in luv with this thread. If I would of saw this awhile back I probably would of chopped my hair off sooner. I cant wait for the day to get to yall's level. The many styles and versatility is outrageous. The beautiful things we can do with our God given hair is sick. Thanks so much for this thread and to the ladies who are sharing their pics. Here is my #1 hair idol...my sister. Her thickness is amazing. These pics are results from a wk old twist. Last pic is my hair after 3mos of fully relaxed and 9mos of growing out.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

WOOOW ladies    Breathtakingly beautiful! i'm .


----------



## sleepflower (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*






Shingai Shoniwa, lead singer of the (really awesome, if I say so myself) band Noisettes.

























Look up their video "Never Forget You"--it was how I even found out about her.

I sound like an advertisement. I will stop now.  I think her hair is amazing, is all.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



bablou00 said:


>



You're beautiful!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Great thread... BUMP!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



ShaniKeys said:


> Some more natural heads
> 
> 
> Natural gallery 2



Oh my goodness, I HAVE to try the first hairstyle after I BC.

So many beautiful heads in this thread.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Very Pretty pics Babloo00


----------



## keelioness (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

OMG..such beautiful hair!
http://members.fotki.com/nnmiles/about/


----------



## Janet' (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Very nice thread, OP!


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Subscribing


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



cocoberry10 said:


> Hi ladies:
> I am posting some pics of beautiful natural heads of hair to encourage me as I transition to natural. I will be posting pics of some of our members (with their permission only) as this thread grows and they say it's okay *(some of them said okay, but their fotki pics were protected, so I'll post links to the fotki! *
> 
> *Zzirvingj (One of our own) *
> ...


 

O- M- G           ....Im speechless!!

ETA: You have hair idols and hair motivation.. This is definitely BOTH!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

omg this is like the best thread ever. ♥


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

. . . Bumping!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I absolutely love this thread. As a new natural it makes me look forward to my journey being a natural head.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I forgot all about this thread


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Harina (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Such a cute pic. ^^^^^^^


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

*Baby Naturals!
*


----------



## Harina (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Skiggle said:


> *Baby Naturals!
> *



OMG these pics are warming my soul.

Love the face the girl is making in the last pic.


----------



## thefineprint (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My sisterlocks just turned 4 years old and I'm proud!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Loving this thread!  
I'd post pics of my natural head but my computer died and they changed the hard drive  so everything is lost!

Hopefully by summer I'm on Teyana Taylor status (the weave... not her real hair LOL)

anyhoo

BUMP!


----------



## Divafied3 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

So many  heads of hair!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*



Skiggle said:


> *Baby Naturals!
> *




Awwww!!!!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Some pics of my hair idol Sabina Karlsson


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I can never get enough of looking at this thread.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

OMG! How did I miss this thread???


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Wow there are some great pics in this thread. Here is my contribution
 I found these beautiful heads of hair online.


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My inspiration


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

bump................


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

My contribute


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Love this thread!!


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Lovin' this thread! Where has it been all of my life??!!!


----------



## Hadiyah M (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*


So inspiring!!!


----------



## Duff (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I think it's time to bump both these threads up.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Im *so glad* you all bumped this thread! Look at my siggy  She has fabulous hair!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

Yes, yes, yes a thousand times yes to naturals!


----------



## Duff (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement*

I love both natural hair and relaxed hair.  I guess that is why I'm still on the fence for both.  ahhhh! I dont know what to doerplexed


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 12, 2014)

Bumping bumping


----------

